# Fuller fillies have been robbed



## Equi (12 January 2015)

Can't post a pic of the fb update/email but fuller fillies have been broken into and robbed. 

They have asked that anyone who sees cheap fuller fillies items get in contact with them. 

Frankly I think a lot of people will now be watching eBay for cheaper ff! But hope some people are honest enough and the burglars are caught.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 January 2015)

Ohhh nooohh. 

Will keep a lookout.


----------



## MissTyc (14 January 2015)

I was sent this on Facebook -- I am sure they would be happy for the repost (and apologies if this has already been done - this thread just caught my eye)

PLEASE SHARE!!!!
LEGAL NOTICE
Fuller Fillies Warehouse Ransacked; your help is needed!
Across the weekend of 10th & 11th January, Fuller Fillies' Warehouse was ransacked; thieves stole current and old stocks spanning all styles - Boots, Breeches, Jackets, Shirts - everything.
It looks like a planned robbery and we fully expect our Branded goods to be made available on Ebay and other such sites within the next few days.
If you see Fuller Fillies Branded goods for sale cheap through an unknown seller or source - either online or direct - please contact us immediately with as much contact information as possible.
As new stocks are still in transit we hope to be able to fulfil most current orders soon and will be contacting customers over the next couple of days with their order update once we know what has been taken.
Your help & support is greatly appreciated.
click to send information
Copyright © 2015 Fuller Fillies Limited, All rights reserved.
You are receiving this email because you subscribed on our Website.
Our mailing address is:
Fuller Fillies Limited
The Old Library
Wakefield RoadPontefract, West Yorkshire WF9 5BP
United Kingdom


----------



## Equi (15 January 2015)

No i was on my phone so had no way of getting it on. Thanks!


----------



## fatpiggy (16 January 2015)

My local place eventually shut down because they were robbed so many times - the last one the thieves stole a bulldozer and drover it through the security doors. Another place I knew was also robbed and saw some of their rugs on Ebay with a  local seller.  You wouldn't believe how much she had to hassle the police to do anything about it at all, in fact at one point they threatened to arrest HER for wasting their time!  She did get her stuff back from that place at least in the end but only through her own persistence.


----------

